# Are You an Active Couch Potato?



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

In the past few years, newspapers, magazines and TV have been broadcasting warnings about the hazards of too much desk time: “Prolonged sitting can make you fat and even kill you!” Now there’s a new twist to the story: The newest research says that even if you work out religiously, if you also have a [...]

*Read More...*


----------

